# So Long, Sweet Sherbet (Non GSD - Kitty)



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Sweet Sheriff Sherbet, you've given us 8 years of love and snuggles, and we will miss you so much. I don't know what happened, I came home to find you laying so still, and rushed you to the animal hospital. All the tests didn't clue us in, and we don't know why you went downhill like that. But the next morning you started having seizures, so we decided to help you along the path to the Rainbow Bridge. 

We're going to miss your playful attitude, and your need to boss all the other cats around, and the way you always protected the little kittens if you thought somebody was too rough with them. Even when they grew up to be bigger than you. It's how you earned your nickname, Sheriff Sherbet.









We will miss how you never took no for an answer when you wanted some snuggle time. You would just barge right in and get in somebody's face if they weren't paying attention when you thought it was time. And you never ran out of kisses.









None of the other cats were so constantly right on top of us no matter what we were doing. It never failed that if we were taking pictures your nose would get in there. If we were trying to sleep and you thought it was snuggle time, you would nibble on a chin or an ear. If we didn't pay attention to you instead of a book or something, you'd take our face with your paw and try to pull us closer. 









You could sure be a stinker while you were at it. Everything could be turned into a toy. And no other kitty could compare with your dedication to helping unwrap presents at the holidays. 









When we caught you playing, you would always give us this look, the one that said, "What?" If a cat could whistle, you'd have whistled innocently every day. Not a mean bone in your body, even if you were being a stinker sometimes.









We may have other cats, but there will never be another orange boy who will fill the spot in our bed, our home, and our hearts the way you have. Run free, little sheriff, and know that you were well-loved, and will never be forgotten.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh! Sooo sorry! What a beautiful little baby! So sad and so young! Run free little Sherbert! My deepest sympathy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Sherbert. He waits for you on the otherside.
take care .
Magg.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss!  Sherbet will always be with you in your heart!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Sherbet was a beautiful kitty.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your handsome boy, run free at the bridge sweet boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all. I buried his body today, out in the back yard. I chose to place him in the middle of the hill, near the tree that he spent so much time staring out the window at. The bunnies will run over that spot, and the birds will fly over it, never knowing that they are lucky he can't chase them. Not that he'd hurt them, he just wanted to play with everybody.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Awe such a beauty

RIP Sherbet


----------

